# Does his cere looks okey?



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

My avian vet has check my little male since I got him. Today I sent her some photographs and she said she doesn't look anything abnormal on his cere.





















Is that true or should I get another avian vet's opinion?
I though that maybe my little was having mites on his cere but the vet said he doesn't have mites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The beak and cere show no signs of mites.
What I'm seeing, however is dark spots on the beak and a couple on the cere as well. 
Unless he somehow got the beak soiled from ink from the paper you place on the bottom of the cage or from a toy, then it would be good to have this seen by the avian vet.

I'm moving your thread to the Your Budgie's Health section.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

aluz said:


> The beak and cere show no signs of mites.
> 
> What I'm seeing, however is dark spots on the beak and a couple on the cere as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you Aluz !! 
Two avian vets told me that those dark spots were cause of the time he crashed with a wall or a window., like a bruise.
I wonder if it will disappeared by itself or if there is something I could do for him?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought of bruising too, but I can't say that I have ever seen multiple bruise spots on the beak and cere from a result of one crash landing.
From my experience, the cere doesn't usually get dark spotting from impact, it gets scraped instead and there can be traces of blood on the injury.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

About the beak, those look like dark green bruises and about the cere it looks like two dark spots but it doesn't seem like bruise but as something that it is stick on his cere. His vet told me, his cere was peeling but today I told her that his cere looks like the first Time I brought him home. 
I'm clueless .. I sent her photographs today and she said she doesn't find anything abnormal umm :/

My little guy is not the best at flying. I got him from a pet shop. He was cute but pretty peaceful and there were two budgies that almost bite him. I wish i could know more about my little budgie as a baby. I got him as an adult.

He is my constant concern. I got him on May and his feathers hasn't grown completely yet so I bought him this product: Avitech Featheriffic Supplement, 3 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0033ZPYGY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_XUO8xbY03ZDV5

I constantly look for new avian vets. That way I can get opinions from different professionals but none of them find anything unusual on my budgie.

He was underweight but he is eating normally. Now he is 33grams. He is pretty active.

I recently purchase Harrison pellets and some millet too but I didn't succeed on it. My female and my little king don't like Harrison's food and they get scare with millet :/
Hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

